# Smoked Lobsters



## john davidson

Has anyone ever tried to smoke lobster tails? I would be interested if someone has done it and had it come out good. I thought maybe smoking lobster would be a good way to make it tender since it can be rubbery if cooked improperly.


----------



## walking dude

no such THING as a bad lobster.......heheh

i am sure someone will be along soon to help you out


d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod

i've never smoked lobster but if i were going to i'd split the tail and add butter  & a little evoo to make sure it doesn't dry out.  it would take no more than 45 to  an hour @ the most @ 225-240 depending on size imho.


----------



## Deer Meat

Deejaydebbi has lobster on her time and temp. chart.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...emperature.pdf


more info should soon follow.


----------



## gypsyseagod

there ya go- she's got everything.


----------



## pescadero

JD:

I have done a lot of those big beautiful 'Bugs'.  They are almost impossible to 'smoke' in the normal sense of the word.  When we say smoke, we usually think of smoke/cook, until ready to eat.  Originally, I tried officially 'smoking' them..  That is to say, running them through the smoker until they are done and ready to eat.  It never worked out too well.  I have found that the 'bugs' are much better cooked in a traditional way, such as broiled or grilled.  But I add an initial little wrinkle, that makes all the difference in the world..  

First, I tail the lobster, then split the tail shell to remove the tail meat.  I run the 'naked' tail through either a 'cold' smoke, or a hot smoke that is maintained at a very low temp, so all I am doing is imparting smoke, not cooking the darn thing.  I keep the temp down to the lowest level that will still generate smoke.

After I have run a pan or two of smoke against the tail, at as low of temperature as I can, I feel I have enhanced the tail as much as I can.  For all practical purposes, it is still raw.  Just nice and smoky.

I then baste it well, with garlic and butter and insert it back into it's tail shell.

Once the tail is reinserted, I use the BBQ Grill or the oven broiler to do the actual cooking.

The results is a Lobster Tail that looks traditional in every way, but has all the advantages of having been (behind the scenes)  smoked for flavor, basted in butter and herbs and broiled or grilled to the final perfection, before serving.  

Try this and let me know what you think.  If you are disappointed, I will be very surprised.

Skip


----------



## richtee

I have a feeling DJ's got a time chart for Dodo... should one show up.. LOL!


----------



## Deer Meat

Great description Pescadero


----------



## pescadero

Thanks! They really are great this way. Makes me want to do some, just talking about it. I don't know about you, but for me they are soooooo expensive. I don't get them very often.

Hope you get to give it a try.

Skip


----------



## hhookk

A good thing about living in the Boston area. We have many family and friends that have personal lobster licenses. They get so many sometimes they just give them away so they don't go to waste. We also know a commercial lobsterman. One call to him and we get lobsters delivered to our door right off the boat. Literally within an hour of having been caught.(Of course we have to pay him but it's nowhere near what you would have to pay at the store.)


----------



## pescadero

Hook:

You are, indeed a fortunate guy.  Great to have friends who look after you.

Here you can get a little frozen 'bug', for $18.00, but they aren't worth the money or the effort.  Fortunately we do have a variety of other shellfish.  I just try to stay content with that.

Enjoy,

Skip


----------



## john davidson

Thanks for the advice. Sounds like a great way to try it. Unfortunately the weather has turned awful here in Illinois in the last day. Not too many good smoking days left I am afraid.


----------

